# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Dreams About Bears: Dream Meanings Explained - Huffington Post

## Dream Guide Team

*Dreams About Bears: Dream Meanings Explained**Huffington Post**...* including "The Dreamer's Dictionary" and "Every Dream is About the Dreamer," Condron serves as the coordinator of the National Dream Hotline and is research project director for the College of Metaphysics' Global *Lucid Dreaming* Experiments. *...***

----------


## ninja9578

Just so that everyone knows, this is bullshit. Dreams mean different things to different people, the only one who can "correctly" interpret a dream is a psychologist, and only after intimately getting to know you.

----------

